# Pioneer Avic D9100 Carrozzeria



## Cpukiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Howdy all

I recently purchased the Toyota Lucida (Japanese Import) and the In car computer is the Avic-D9100 with the AVX-P7700W DashBoard LCD. Unfortunatley with this vehicle being an IMPORT all the functions and menus are in YES u guessed it :chgrin: . I obtained a Band Expander that was fitted for me but unable to understand any of its functions. Any help in finding this equipments User Manual (IN ENGLISH) would be a great Start otherwise i would be forced to sell on ebay for a great loss.

Thanx in advance


Cpukiller


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

there should be a built in converter for the language in it. Some where in the menu it should be in there. They all make them that way they can sell them all over the world too.


----------



## Cpukiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanx Jaggerwild for your feedback. I will definatley have a look for this language conversion.

Kind Regards

Dave (Cpu-Killer)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Np,mp!


----------

